# Hey, I'm back again guys.



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Hello all,

Phew, looks like i have a lot to catch up on! I am sorry i have been away for so long, and so unexpectedly that i didn't tell you all! Well, i have been really sick for a while, and am now starting to recover so i am here to let you know that i am still alive, but may not be completely active on the forum for a while. 

I hope you have all been well, and there are so many new members to welcome and meet!

Lots of love,
sparky


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

YAY!!! your back!


----------

